# Prepaid mobile plan for a month



## CadLawyer (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey folks, I’m moving to Singapore next week. I was thinking of buying a SIM card for a month upon arrival at the airport (employer will be providing a new phone and sim upon starting work).

I’m thinking of getting a prepaid SIM card, with data plan. Thoughts?
How much should I expect paying? Any advice on cell phone companies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwrlara1990 (Jun 12, 2018)

You can get a SIM card straight when you get out of the departure hall. or you can get a card at any 7-11 convenience store. go for the $15card. it can last for a year and it comes with i think 3 or 4gb of data. can you can top up if you need.


----------



## CadLawyer (Jan 7, 2018)

pwrlara1990 said:


> You can get a SIM card straight when you get out of the departure hall. or you can get a card at any 7-11 convenience store. go for the $15card. it can last for a year and it comes with i think 3 or 4gb of data. can you can top up if you need.




Any company in mind or are they pretty much equivalent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwrlara1990 (Jun 12, 2018)

CadLawyer said:


> Any company in mind or are they pretty much equivalent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i would usually get from SIM cards from singtel cause they are the most reliable in terms of service and connectivity. you shouldnt run into any problems. actually either telcos should be fine but i have a preference for singtel


----------

